# 02 allroad fan keeps running



## shorty4014 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have an '02 allroad 6-speed. The radiator fan would run both at a high speed and low speed for about 5 minutes after the car was running for awhile. It didn't matter if it was summer or winter. I first replaced the fan switch, then the auxiliary fan module and neither of those solved the issue. 

I then attempted to look for a relay and fuse on the 8-fold panel. I checked number 20 (engine cooling fan) and 21 (engine cooling fan control module fuse), both are good. Under number 14 (engine cooling fan 02-04 allroad), it is an empty hole. There is nothing there, not just that the relay is missing, there's nothing. 

My brother has an 01 allroad 6-speed which has number 14 and mine doesn't. Since my brother's is an 01, its different and I can't really compare the two. 

I had my mechanic run the VAG-COM on it and nothing came up. But he also did not get the car up to temperature where the fan was running. So it did not throw any code. His best guess was that it was the module. Would the VAG-COM even throw a code or is it just a matter of trial and error? 

Does anyone have any other thoughts as to what I should do or check for?


----------

